
An Open Letter to Brogrammers - rosser
http://tacit.livejournal.com/588807.html
======
baweaver
As much as it sucks to be in the recieving end of misogynistic douche bags,
can we all get over this nonsensical notion that one sex is objectively
better? While we're at it, that how hardcore a programmer us is just as
irrelevant as their sex.

All this does is spew more hate, which is doing nothing. Those women are
incredibly good, fine, but you still come off as very confrontational. Can we
all just act with a little bit more civility and tact on such matters? It's
irrelevant if the 'other side' fails to, be the better person.

~~~
guncheck
I agree on this point. This seems more like being a white knight than
anything. I have nothing against female programmers, in fact, I actually wish
more would come into the profession. But this is a bit much.

There will always be assholes everywhere you go. Labeling all male programmers
as misogynists is kinda insulting.

